# Salmon river NY



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Heading out for some salmon action from 9/25 tbrough 9/28. Anyone looking to partner up give a PM. Split gas, motel. I'll fish the runs all day, breaks for lunch/snacks.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

What would be the cost?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> What would be the cost?


My room at Knights Inn right off route 13 exit is $179 night and I was lucky to even get a room in that county. Gas three full tanks, split shouldn't harm anyone.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

How far is the salmon river? ? 7/8 hours away?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

salmon king said:


> How far is the salmon river? ? 7/8 hours away?


From Hopkins Airport it's 5hrs 45 min without stopping and we all need to stop at some point.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Rayman said:


> From Hopkins Airport it's 5hrs 45 min without stopping and we all need to stop at some point.


True dat


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

OK, found a partner to split costs. Thanks anyway


----------

